# Shimano Freehub for Aeolus 5 Wheels



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I purchased a used set of Bontrager Aeolus 5 wheels and they came with a Campy freehub, but I need an 11-speed Shimano freehub.

Does the DT Swiss rear hub have a particular model number? Can I buy one of the DT Swiss freehubs available on eBay, like this one?


The attached photo is what the hubs look like. I'm guessing they're from a 2013-ish set of wheels.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

If those hubs are DT Swiss road hubs then the one you are looking at will work. I used the exact same model to upgrade my 240S road hubs to 11 speed Shimano. One way to try and verify is to pull the hub bodies off and check to see if it has the DT Star Ratchet system (if you can remove the hubs without tools, aka pull or pop off the hub/axle cap then it most likely is a DT Swiss hub). 

Alternatively, Campy 11 speed cassettes will work with Shimano 11S or SRAM 22 also without any issues. You could pick up one of those cassettes instead.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for the helpful response. This web site also seems to confirm that the hub is a DT 240.

I pulled the freewheel off and the freewheel parts looks like two gears and some large springs like the attached photo shows. Getting the dust cap off was a major pain. I had to put the end of the cap in a vice and then use a screw driver to pry the freehub away from the vice until the cap came out.

It's interesting that a Campy cassette would work with Shimano components. I think I'm going to go with the Shimano freehub, however, as I don't want my components arguing with each other while I'm riding ;-)


----------

